# Average size of Holstein steers?



## muscovy94

Hi in a few months I plan on getting a male bottle baby holstein from local dairy and was wondering what the average size of holsteins are?  How much will he weigh when full grown?  How tall will he be?   Are Holsteins considered a small, medium, or large breed of cow?

Thanks.


----------



## jhm47

Not sure what you're asking, but will try to answer.  Baby Holstein bull calves are typically 100 - 130 lbs at birth.  Be VERY sure that the calf has had colostrum milk within 12 hours of his birth.  If not, don't get him.  Holsteins grow very rapidly, and a steer will be ready for market at around 1500 lbs.  You wonder how big he will be when "full grown".  Many full grown Holstein steers will top out in the 2500 - 3000 lb range, but I can't imagine anyone keeping one that long.  If you are planning on "rescuing" one, and allowing him to live as long as possible, you will soon have a very BIG problem, and his feet and legs will probably not support him after he reaches adulthood.  Steers seem to grow much larger than cows and bulls.  Whatever you do, be sure to make him a steer and dehorn him.  Holstein bulls are notoriously dangerous, and one with horns is as dangerous as a hungry lion or tiger, and 10 times as powerful.  Let me repeat this:  Holstein bulls are EXTREMELY dangerous, and I'd hate to see you or one of your family members lose a life over it.  As an EMT, I've seen firsthand what they can do.  Be careful, and good luck!

PS.  They are considered a LARGE breed, and can be 6 feet tall when fully grown.  If slaughtered at 1500 lbs, they will be around 5 ft tall.


----------



## animalfarm

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Not sure what you're asking, but will try to answer.  Baby Holstein bull calves are typically 100 - 130 lbs at birth.  Be VERY sure that the calf has had colostrum milk within 12 hours of his birth.  If not, don't get him.  Holsteins grow very rapidly, and a steer will be ready for market at around 1500 lbs.  You wonder how big he will be when "full grown".  Many full grown Holstein steers will top out in the 2500 - 3000 lb range, but I can't imagine anyone keeping one that long.  If you are planning on "rescuing" one, and allowing him to live as long as possible, you will soon have a very BIG problem, and his feet and legs will probably not support him after he reaches adulthood.  Steers seem to grow much larger than cows and bulls.  Whatever you do, be sure to make him a steer and dehorn him.  Holstein bulls are notoriously dangerous, and one with horns is as dangerous as a hungry lion or tiger, and 10 times as powerful.  Let me repeat this:  Holstein bulls are EXTREMELY dangerous, and I'd hate to see you or one of your family members lose a life over it.  As an EMT, I've seen firsthand what they can do.  Be careful, and good luck!
> 
> 
> PS.  They are considered a LARGE breed, and can be 6 feet tall when fully grown.  If slaughtered at 1500 lbs, they will be around 5 ft tall.


Take this advice seriously. It is top notch and he is not exaggerating one single bit.


----------



## muscovy94

Thank you so much for the info.  Just what i was looking for!


----------

